# Sorting stocks by PE or dividends?



## Dowdy (28 December 2009)

Are there any website out there that have the database of ASX stocks that let you sort them in order of highest/lowest PE or % of dividends or biggest/lowest gains for the year/month/week etc?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 December 2009)

Dowdy said:


> Are there any website out there that have the database of ASX stocks that let you sort them in order of highest/lowest PE or % of dividends or biggest/lowest gains for the year/month/week etc?




Etrade have it on their site somewhere from memory. But not what they will be in the future, lol.

gg


----------



## Krusty the Klown (28 December 2009)

The Financial Review website have an excel file of their share tables available for download. There is a link at the bottom of the home page. It is updated daily.

You should be able to use the "sort function" for the PE or div column in Excel to reorganise in what ever order you like.


----------

